# Draughts from Fridge Vents



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We are currently on the Normans Bay CCC site and there is a sharp easterly wind blowing which is hitting the side of the van where the fridge vents are, the draught coming into the van around the fridge is really cold and negating all the heat from the heater.

Apart from turning the van around, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to stop or at least reduce this problem.

Thank you

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi the perimeter of the fridge where it goes into the housing should be sealed with clear silicone mastic, you will then be snug as a bug in a rug :wink: 

ray


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Draughts from fridge vents*

In Australia the refrigerator recess must be completely and effectively sealed off from the interior. This is required by the LPG Regulations. You should not be feeling any draughts from around the fridge.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you are not far from johns cross, why not give glenn a ring and see if they could run a sealant around the fridge for you.
plus how long are you going to be at Normans Bay, I will bring you some hot soup. :lol: :lol: if you go east to Cooden there is a hotel on the beach front where you can get coffee and look out to sea without the sand and shingle passing your ears. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a similar problem and I asked the guy who did our hab test to sort it out. Over the phone he assured me he could fit a sponge-like seal; when I got it back he said he couldn't!

I've sealled round some of the fridge with Duck Tape, but it is still far from perfect, and of course, more of a pain in winter than summer.

We also have a gap round the oven, but I'm reluctant to fasten tape to that!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We have a similar problem with gales blowing through the fridge vents. I spoke to Dometic at the Lincoln show and the chap said when our van was made (2001) the installers didn't really follow Dometic's guide on sealing the fridges from the interior.
He said, as other have said, that the fridge should be completely sealed from the interior. This is in case, when on gas, the combustion from fridge is producing Carbon Monoxide it cannot enter the motorhome. 
As others have said a good bead of silicon sealant round the fridge to form an air tight seal. This should help with both the 'gale' and your safety as Carbon Monoxide KILLs!!!!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Being new to this site and motorhoming I'm probably talking rubbish, but isn't that what the winter vents are for?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The refrigerator works on heat (seems odd but true) winter vent help to maintain temperatures for efficient operation


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Draughts from fridge vents*



Sheeds said:


> In Australia the refrigerator recess must be completely and effectively sealed off from the interior. This is required by the LPG Regulations. You should not be feeling any draughts from around the fridge.


I'm not sure exactly how this helps the OP who lives in England, but thanks anyway! :roll:

*Keith *- If you take the fridge vents completely off (not just the covers) you can get pretty good access and may be able to poke some bits of foam rubber into the gaps, as a temporary measure at least.

You may find there is a big gap around the tops of the wheel arches - depending on the construction of your van of course. I could get my fingers well into the gap on ours, and there was a howling gale around the ankles when the wind blew against the side of the van. 8O

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

I use old memory foam cut in strips to fill all round fridge and any other gaps. As my MH is a van conversion there are plenty of variable gaps. 

Phil


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is as said,the fridge has not been installed correctly. I have a magazine article about it but if I re-prodiuced it here I guess I would be infringing copy right.

Mine is the same and I use duct tape to seal the draughts in the winter. Fitting the winter vents helps but you should not really fit those unless the temperature falls below 10C

peedee


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Agree with Peedee, the installation instructions for all fridges and Fridgefreezers state that they must be sealed and show how it must be done. The van manufacturers overlook this and so so the people who carry out the service !!. All Chausson vans have this problem, I believe that it should be part of the pre-sales check and signed for.

I did speak to highbridge about it when I could smell the fridge exhaust on my van, but it was a case of 'well maybe we should'

But the only way is to tape it or in my case I shoved Rockwool installation into the gaps.............Job done

Martin


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks to all respondents especially cabby for the offer of hot soup :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We have now resolved the issue at least for the time being by inserting thin foam strips on the top and bottom of the fridge where most of the draughts were coming in. 

We are off to France and Spain for the next 5 months on tuesday so not able to take it back to dealer until we return but will certainly express my concerns that this very important issue has not been addressed during the PDI and subsequent hab check carried out last June. 

Keith


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Draughts from fridge vents*

Info from across the world helps in my opinion,especially with LPG Regulations. We in Australia are usually the end of the line when safety updates occur. So my browsing of MHF in the UK is of great interest to me,particularly on safety and MH problems like Fiat recall matters which Fiat keeps Australia in the dark on. Everyone to their point of view though Zebedee. My final comment is: Do NOT buy a MH with the refrigerator installed over a rear wheel arch - complete and effective sealing of the recess is almost impossible! The travel bug season is happening now in Aussieland with the onset of better weather and the UK is going generally into hibernation for a while.
If you like the odd browse on the internet,then look over www.esv.vic.gov.au,the website for EnergySafe Victoria,the LPG regulator of sorts. Download ESV's "Guide to Gas Installations in Caravans & Mobile Homes" - it will amaze you how NOT 100% of the RV Industry in Australia is compliant! I dare to say the same occurs in the UK - why is there so much complacency about LPG safety?


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I have just been putting lagging on all accessible pipes in my Autoquest 140 and when I got to the narrow cutlery draw cupboard nest to the fridge I found that the dividing wall between cupboard and fridge ends about 6 inches from the top of the worktop...thus leaving a huge gap!!...crap design and workmanship in my opinion!...good job I like to tinker and mod!!....still love the 140 though!  

Paul


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Poor sealing around has been a long standing criticism of many converters.

Extract from the Dometic instructions:

4.1.3 Draught-proof installation
Refrigerators in motorhomes, caravans or other
vehicles must be installed in a draught-proof
manner (EN 1949). This means that the combustion air for the burner is not taken from the
living space and that exhaust fumes are prevented from entering the living space.
Adequate sealing between the back of the refrigerator and the vehicle interior has to be provided. 
Dometic strongly recommend using a flexible
sealing for this purpose, in order to facilitate
future removal or installation of the appliance
during maintenance.

Found at: http://www.dometic.com/FileOrganize...1-RMD8505-RMD8551-RMD8555_installation_EN.pdf

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Draughts from fridge vents*

It is such a benefit if Motorhomers like Divil have the skills to tinker ,modify and rectify etc. Unfortunately not everyone is able to. A close friend,a widow,sold her home and bought brand new for happy trouble-free Aussieland travel. She has had problems since day 1. The fridge issue is only one of many concerns on safety and compliance. The LPG Regs. state the unit must be installed strictly in accordance with the manufactuer's instructions, but the attitude seems to be "who cares?" I say consumers must bring much more pressure to bear against manufacturers to get it 100% right off the production line. Too many of us do not complain but simply buy elsewhere. I believe the poor quality non-compliant manufacturers should be named and shamed in some sort of attempt to force them to lift their game. Many Motorhomes are reviewed on an Aussie website "www.productreview .com.au" and a "Notgoodenough" site as well. Is there something similar in the UK?


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Draughts from fridge vents*



Sheeds said:


> It is such a benefit if Motorhomers like Divil have the skills to tinker ,modify and rectify etc. Unfortunately not everyone is able to. A close friend,a widow,sold her home and bought brand new for happy trouble-free Aussieland travel. She has had problems since day 1. The fridge issue is only one of many concerns on safety and compliance. The LPG Regs. state the unit must be installed strictly in accordance with the manufactuer's instructions, but the attitude seems to be "who cares?" I say consumers must bring much more pressure to bear against manufacturers to get it 100% right off the production line. Too many of us do not complain but simply buy elsewhere. I believe the poor quality non-compliant manufacturers should be named and shamed in some sort of attempt to force them to lift their game. Many Motorhomes are reviewed on an Aussie website "www.productreview .com.au" and a "Notgoodenough" site as well. Is there something similar in the UK?


Not as far as I am aware but someone may know better.

Keith


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Fridge vent draughts,*

Kaacee, many thanks for your reply. The manufacturers do not like some of the "productreviews" opinions and complaints about faults, so many of them have resorted to their own flowery over-the-top superlative remarks. Maybe somebody will know of a UK/Europe site along similar lines.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Mine was the same it went back to Autosleeper to be sealed. The gap between the sink and the fridge was wide open and also around the fridge. They did make a good job of sealing it but should have been done first time. Dometic have a sealing kit but I don't think they are ever used.

Graham


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*FRIDGE DRAUGHTS*

hi ive just gone from a uk van to a european a class with the large thetford fridge freezer .i noticed the same as other people huge drafts coming from the top and bottom of my fridge now ive changed vans to the pilote the fridge is totally sealed all round and no draughts at all. just wonder why the differance also its the same fridge in both vans thanks tude


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

It may be a daft question but the plastic plates that clip onto the two vents in the side of the MH - can they be fitted while using the fridge etc. I was told they were just for putting in place when the MH was being stored through the winter.
If they can be fitted while fridge used how warm can it be before they should be removed or how cold should it be before they are fitted.
Have just come back from a fortnights trip around East Anglia, great, but should the plates have been fitted?
We have plenty of drafts round our fridge, no sealing at all. Worst draft is the cutout for the door hinges. Would builders caulk be suitable to seal gaps?


----------

